# Mahindra ML 266 loader



## Godzilla (Dec 8, 2011)

Looking for an ML 266 loader for a Mahindra 6530 4X4 tractor.
Thanks.


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Good Morning Godzilla, 

Finding a ML266 loader is going to be a difficult task. I would look at third party loaders (new) with mounting kits to fit your tractor. You might consider looking at Westendorf, Koyker, Bush Hog, etc., as quality alternatives. SSB offers a good looking loader, see attached:

SSB Tractor: Tractor Front End Loaders


----------



## Mr Travis (Dec 22, 2021)

HarveyW said:


> Good Morning Godzilla,
> 
> Finding a ML266 loader is going to be a difficult task. I would look at third party loaders (new) with mounting kits to fit your tractor. You might consider looking at Westendorf, Koyker, Bush Hog, etc., as quality alternatives. SSB offers a good looking loader, see attached:
> 
> SSB Tractor: Tractor Front End Loaders


----------



## Mr Travis (Dec 22, 2021)

Godzilla said:


> Looking for an ML 266 loader for a Mahindra 6530 4X4 tractor.
> Thanks.


----------



## Mr Travis (Dec 22, 2021)

Godzilla said:


> Looking for an ML 266 loader for a Mahindra 6530 4X4 tractor.
> Thanks.


I have a ML266 and bucket still on a 4x4 6530 Mahindra. The engine caught fire but was contained. Nothing damaged outside engine. Tractor had about 800 hours on it.


----------

